# Easy knit flower



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I just love this flower. It is so simple and looks so nice as an embellishment on just about anything.
http://mackandmabel.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/knitted-flower-tutorial.html


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I love the Flowers on hats and some cardigans.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cute. I am still trying to decide what I am doing for niece's baby shower. I know I am going to embellish with flowers! Thanks for sharing the pattern. Ann


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

That is sweet but not too fussy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link. That appears to be something even I can do! Good, clear instructions.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Was just going to make a flower for a baby headband and this looks perfect, will try it. Thanks.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing the link to the flower pattern.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait to try it. thank you for sharing


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous, I love it &#128158; thanks for sharing


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

This is a great pattern, I have been using it for a couple of years, on all sorts of items, tea cozies, purses and bags, toys, hats etc, all with pleasing results. Also on this site is a delightful free toy rabbit pattern.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

adorable - thanks for sharing


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Thankyou. Have bookmarked this for later


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Agree...it is a really nice flower and could adorn any number of items. Than you for posting.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That so cute. Thanks for sharing the link. Most of the flowers I've seen have been crocheted and that leaves out those of us who don't crochet. This will help me add some decoration to the headbands I like to make.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

simple yet pretty.thanks


----------



## dederose (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks! Very cute and I appreciate the link for use later.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really like this. Thank you. I just finished doing 60 flowers for a project and this one will be next. I love doing flowers.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous, I love it &#55357;&#56478; thanks for sharing


 :thumbup: Ditto


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Love this easy flower pattern,thanks


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I just love this flower. It is so simple and looks so nice as an embellishment on just about anything.
> http://mackandmabel.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/knitted-flower-tutorial.html


Thank you. I just printed it and it will go on the hat I'm currently working on.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you! pj


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! I am going to make this flower.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute thank you


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for the link to this pattern.I had seen it recently on a hat someone had knitted and I wondered how it was made.I plan on trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Here is a picture of my flower.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

This looks identical to a hat and flower being sold on Etsy for $4.50 or $4.75. Amazing that someone can sell something that is available for free!!


----------

